# something like voodoo sound?



## username00 (Dec 19, 2012)

Just got my nexus, and i've finally got it all set up how i like with liquid smooth and the lean kernel. The color controls are awesome btw. anyways, is there an app tune to the internal speaker to have a bit less tinny sound like voodoo sound? i tried it last night but it isnt compatible with the nexus. i need all sounds including ringtones tuned, i do know about the music eq settings


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think there's anything like voodoo sound for the gnex. You can us DSP (if liquid has it. I'm not sure) and tweak stuff. Franco's kernel also has high performance sound but might not make a difference for the external speaker. I'm not sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Most roms have dsp built in


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I hear beats audio is pretty slick?!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I hear beats audio is pretty slick?!


I 'almost' said the same thing earlier...


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

What makes Voodoo Sound so great is the oversampling right? I don't know of anything like that on galaxy nexus


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

The closest thing I can think of:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1748803

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## username00 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm not huge into all the other settings but what I liked about voodoo sound is that it applied an eq to every sound coming out of the internal speaker, made it sound almost respectable to have a tad more midrange. Thanks for the tips guys I'll check these out tomorrow


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

I will say audio from the headphone jack on CM10 seemed over amplified. It's a lot better on CM10.1 although could just be placebo


----------

